
Historic Facebook campaign will boost voter registration, turnout and voices - ahiknsr
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2020/06/17/facebook-voter-campaign-strengthen-democracy-mark-zuckerberg-column/3191152001/
======
pgnas
In no way will Facebook play a positive role in politics. They have already
shown their bias and it continues on a regular basis.

